
An iTunes moment for readers?  - mixmax
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13109596
======
wallflower
My friend's father works for a textbook publisher. 35-40% of his yearly sales
comes from _one_ textbook. The main thing stopping textbooks from being
available electronically are the niche textbook publishers. They are trying
tactics like a generous sprinkling of web URLs in the physical textbook (for
additional material/discussion). Books are cheap - it's the college bookstore
markup and the 'you need this specific revision of the textbook which if
diff'd is minor' that equates to extortion.

